# 95 HB D21 Highbeam quandary



## Nikko474 (Oct 29, 2006)

About a year ago, I was on a very dark road and whenever I switched on my "brights" the blue highbeam light on my dash would intermittently turn on and off. At the same time, the left headlight would go out. I didn't think much of it; thought it was just a simple headlight change. 

I finally got around to replacing the left front headlight. There problem with the brights was still there. Now it's to the point where the left side just won't light up with the highbeams switched on but both lights work just fine in the normal "on"state. I swapped places with the left and right headlamps and the problem still stayed on the left side. I noticed that I was getting a good voltage reading on the left headlamp connector with the lights on "normal", but there is no voltage on the connector in "highbeam" mode. 

I tried studying the wiring diagrams in my old Haynes manual, but I'm a bit rusty in figuring out the signal flow. I tried following the signal back from the headlamps, and from the fusebox, and also the lightswitch on the steering column, but all three times I got lost with all the tie-ins. Like I said, I a bit rusty with the signal flow.

Would someone please help me understand what I'm looking for to fix this little problem? Is it a relay or a switch and where?


----------



## Nikko474 (Oct 29, 2006)

I just read the thread posted by redline911. I am having almost the same problems as he is except it is only the left highbeam that doesn't work ( the right side lights up on high just fine)! In addition, the blue highbeam indicator on my instruments panel doen not come on either.

Any help or insight to this would be welcomed and certainly appreciated!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

replace the headlight switch!!!
common problem


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Ditto. Pull the steering column cover and clean the contacts for the switch.


----------

